# Your fluff in the Spoiled Maltese uniform



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you get your Spoiled Maltese vest/dress from Marti yet?

I know some of us have posted pics, and some haven't. I thought it might be fun to have them all here. Please share?

Here's Gustave. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava and Tempest are ready for their big trip!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ava and Tempest are ready for their big trip!!
> 
> View attachment 122938
> 
> ...


Cute! Is Tempest your friend's dog?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Here are two of mine.

Chachi








Gigi


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They are so cute!

Lynda, who is Chachi's breeder? I love her face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Heres My Boy.*
*Oh how i wish we could go-But Health issues just wont let me.*
*I Do hope you all think of Us And Send me some Pictures.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

eiksaa said:


> Cute! Is Tempest your friend's dog?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Yes, her dress says Spoiled Chihuahua, LOL....:thumbsup: That tiny little girl is ony two pounds.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

We can't go but I got Oakley one anyway. I love it! Thanks again Marti!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's Maggie in her SM uniform. I can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Can anyone order the outfits? They are so cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is Tilly in hers. She isn't coming to Nationals, but Lacie and MAYBE Secret are and both have their dresses (but I haven't taken any pictures yet).


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

eiksaa said:


> They are so cute!
> 
> Lynda, who is Chachi's breeder? I love her face.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. Chachi comes from MaltaAngels in Ca. His breeder is Sheila Riley. He and Gigi are half siblings. They share the same mom. Gigi's breeder is MaryH, Brookside Maltese. She is a member here on SM.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Betty Johnson said:


> Can anyone order the outfits? They are so cute!


Yes Betty.. Just send her a message. She is so nice!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They are so cute! I may have to order one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Betty Johnson said:


> Can anyone order the outfits? They are so cute!


Yes -- anyone can order. You don't have to be going to Nationals. Contact Marti - SM user name - Tanner's Mom.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Yes, her dress says Spoiled Chihuahua, LOL....:thumbsup: That tiny little girl is ony two pounds.


Lol, I love her ears. So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Will tanners mom please email me. I want to order spoiled maltese outfit for my girl i am bringing to the nationals. Shirley(shirlin)


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I can't go to Nationals because of health issues right now, but I have ordered Mia's ruffled Spoiled Maltese dress and Marti says its finished and she is shipping it. As soon as it gets here I will post a picture.*


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I can't go to Nationals because of health issues right now, but I have ordered Mia's ruffled Spoiled Maltese dress and Marti says its finished and she is shipping it. As soon as it gets here I will post a picture.*


Nancy, you are going to love the dress. Can't wait to see Mia in it. Wish you were able to go to Nationals - would love to meet you.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've posted Bella in her outfit as well but tomorrow she goes to the groomer so I will repost a new picture of her in her outfit and matching bow from Marj! Totally envious of all of you who are going to Nationals - what fun you will have meeting up!!!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

We aren't going to nationals but these outfits are adorable. My girls love marti's creations. I'm also a big fan.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Aunties -
I don't think I'm going to Nationals.My mom says she'll be having enough trouble dragging herself and suitcase around much less me. :angry: Excuses, excuses! But she did order an SM vest from Aunti Marti.










I think it looks very studley on me in black, don't you? Here's my serious, studley look









Mommy really loves the colors of the letters.









Thank you Auntie Marti for making such a great looking vest and thanks for looking


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I loved seeing all the fluffs in their Spoiled Maltese vests and dresses! They all look adorable!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Here I am....I love my new Spoiled Maltese dress. Thank you Marti.*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww, these are great!!! Love seeing all the pix in their SM uniforms!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's Truffles in her SM Uniform.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

omgggg I want one!!!! Correction: I want TWO!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Spoiled Maltese Uniform*

Lilly and Daisy (and I) are not going to be able to make it to the Nationals this year but they insisted on getting a uniform....

Especially since they are spoiled!









Lilly









Daisy


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly and Daisy (and I) are not going to be able to make it to the Nationals this year but they insisted on getting a uniform....
> 
> Especially since they are spoiled!
> 
> ...


:wub: I'll miss you and your girls! I love them :wub: they surely are spoiled and SO cute!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Awwww....I'm so jealous. Gucci is still only 7.5 months so I don't know if she is going to grow anymore and can't order one yet


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, Aastha, thank you for starting this thread. That was a wonderful idea! And thank you everyone for posting the pics, that was just so sweet. Now I think I'm gonna cry!

I PM'd several of you with additional info. Again, thank you all.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I would like one! How much are they


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Those vests and dresses are to cute and the babies wearing the attire are to sweet


----------

